
What It's Like to Be a Hacker in Prison - bkudria
http://www.vice.com/read/what-its-like-to-be-a-hacker-in-prison
======
PebblesHD
What a fascinating insight! I relate to the need to google anything I'm
curious about as it comes up in conversation or reading, I find myself often
googling or browsing Wikipedia at night for the list of things I heard about
during the day. Anyway, I'd love to hear more about the rejoining of the
digital world after several years of advancements going on outside the prison
walls, perhaps a second article will appear at some point?

